# Should I let my Untamed Budgie out of its cage?



## Sif

I have had Sif for a little less then 3 months now and I understand this is still new but I didnt realize that the cage is too small for Sif and hes been stuck in it ever sense hasnt been out once I am unable to tame him as of yet and I dont like that hes always in his small cage with only 1 toy my gf told me about her 3 Budgies she had when she was a lot younger she said that she left her birds cage open and allowed them to run free in and out if they wanted to and in only a week she had them generally comfortable enough with her hands that she could touch them I was wondering if this is something I should do if I do of course id cover my window have the door closed the entire time and be aware and watching him the entire time and I will be able to wait till her naturally goes back in cus his food and water bowl is in there as well as he needs to sleep so Id assume even without me getting him back in that it wont be long till he goes in himself is this something I should do? Just open the big door and allow him to go in and out if we wants? I hate that he is stuck in a smaller cage with only 1 toy :lovie 1:


----------



## Blingy

That's a shame that Sif is in a cage that is too small and he only has 1 toy. Are you able to get him a bigger cage and some more toys? Budgies are active and social birds and they can easily become bored and depressed if they have nothing to amuse themselves with and no room to flap their wings. Budgies don't necessarily need to be tame to be let out of their cage. Many people have untamed budgies that come out of their cage daily. My two aren't hand tame and I let them out every day. As you said, you need to make sure Sif is in a small, bird safe room (a room that he's familiar with). Don't force Sif to come out. Just open the cage door, place a perch or two on the outside of the cage so he has somewhere to sit if he decides to venture out and wait. He may come out straight away, or he may prefer to stay in his cage. Once again, it is very important that you make the room safe. Cover all mirrors (& windows), close all doors and make sure you have lots of free time so you can watch Sif the whole time. At first, my two birds didn't want to go back into their cage and I had to get them onto a perch and slowly put them back. That took AGES as they'd keep flying off. So, you need to be prepared that you could be in for a long wait for Sif to go back into his cage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sif

Blingy said:


> That's a shame that Sif is in a cage that is too small and he only has 1 toy. Are you able to get him a bigger cage and some more toys? Budgies are active and social birds and they can easily become bored and depressed if they have nothing to amuse themselves with and no room to flap their wings. Budgies don't necessarily need to be tame to be let out of their cage. Many people have untamed budgies that come out of their cage daily. My two aren't hand tame and I let them out every day. As you said, you need to make sure Sif is in a small, bird safe room (a room that he's familiar with). Don't force Sif to come out. Just open the cage door, place a perch or two on the outside of the cage so he has somewhere to sit if he decides to venture out and wait. He may come out straight away, or he may prefer to stay in his cage. Once again, it is very important that you make the room safe. Cover all mirrors (& windows), close all doors and make sure you have lots of free time so you can watch Sif the whole time. At first, my two birds didn't want to go back into their cage and I had to get them onto a perch and slowly put them back. That took AGES as they'd keep flying off. So, you need to be prepared that you could be in for a long wait for Sif to go back into his cage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My birthday is in 2 months I am getting a new cage then that is more then big enough and I will also buy a bunch of toys with it and different perches but for now considering what you said I'm going to open the cage I don't have a perch to put on the outside but I grabbed a stick from outside so if I need to I can use that to try getting him to get on and in the cage I will make sure the room is safe and ready for him to come out and I will just wait and see if he wants to come out I feel so much better about his situation now knowing that I am able to let him out if he wants to I hated seeing him just sit there sometimes he will play and chirp but he tends to just sit there and I hated it hopefully this will give him a start to a better happier life thank you for replying I really feel like for right now sense I can't get him a cage this is the best thing to do I'm hoping though if he does decide to come out sometime tonight we will go back in when it gets dark to sleep


----------



## Blingy

That's great to hear that Sif will soon be getting a new, bigger cage and some new toys. I'm sure he will be much happier. If Sif isn't keen on coming out of his cage, you can see if offering him a piece of millet or another treat will persuade him, but again, don't force him. It must be his decision. If you force him to come out by grabbing him, it'll only make him even more scared of your hands and your taming will take a few steps backwards. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

